# Cheap apartments in Rome?



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi im moving to Rome at the start of January, does anybody no any good sites were i can get reasonable accommadation prices, im looking for a studio flat for around 500/600 a month.

Any input would great thanks
Daniel


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Daniel

I live in Rome. Sorry but the figure is on the low side, for 500/600€ a month you can rent a room in a shared flat, or rent a flat in a town within a 45 minute commute of Rome. If you speak any Italian, the best search website is Rome's free classifieds site Portaportese (google it, I can't post the link) named after Rome's flea market. The category you want is "immobiliare - affitto"


----------

